# Newbie



## arampino (Jul 14, 2008)

HI everyone, I didn't know where to start so I thought coffee would be as good as any.
My name is Ashley, I live on Naval Station Mayport in Jacksonville , Fl. My Husband is a Rescue swimmer for the Navy. I am currently a stay at home mommy. I have 2 Human babies, & One Furbaby. Caden is 6, Emery 2, Zoey ( my Yorkie) is 3. I love the havanese breed & have been researching them for a little over a year. I would love to have one , but have just not found the right one yet. I joined this forum, because I want to be fully prepared when I finally do find the right baby.:baby:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

:welcome: Ashley! You have a beautiful family (human and doggie ) You came to the right place to prepare yourself to become a hav owner. These guys know it all, and are very helpful when you have questions.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

:welcome: to the forum! There are great threads providing advice for would-be Havanese families. I commend you for continuing to research. Please visit http://www.havanese.org/ to get breeder referral. Also, there are very reputable, experienced breeders on this forum who do recommended health testing and stand by their lines. Good luck!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome Ashley. I love the pictures of your family, including the Yorkie. This is a great place to ask questions and learn about Havanese. Have fun with your search.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to you and your cute family! Remember good things come to those who wait! Do the research and you will find the perfect new addition


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ashley what a beautiful family you have. Love all that red hair. You'll find the havanese breed very special and a joy to be around. I did a lot of research too before acquiring my first (Milo) and probably wouldn't have done as well without the help of this group and especially Linda.

Stick around and enjoy all the banter, good advice and caring of this very special group. Welcome!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ashley, :welcome: to the forum! Hope to hear news of a new Hav puppy in your future soon! You have a beautiful family.


----------



## arampino (Jul 14, 2008)

Well you guys I hope I find one soon too. There are no breeders in my area, so it's kinda hard. I actually saw a really pretty cream colored little girl in a pet store the other day, but I would never buy any breed of dog from a pet store, much less a havanese. :suspicious: I asked a couple question about the breed while I was in there & they told me that they were imported from Tibet & that they never got over 5 lbs. I asked him if he had ever even heard of a havanese before that one was shipped from the puppy mill & walked out! He had no idea what he was talking about & he wanted $2000 for her. Some People!!!!:frusty:
Anyway I already Have my house puppy proofed & bought all the needed stuff for a new puppy, Now I am just waiting on the right match to cross my path. Any help you guys could give along they way is much apprieciated!! Thanks


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome Ashley, you have a beautiful family. I'm not a geography buff, and I know Florida is a big state...but here are some local Havanese clubs that could help you get started on your search. Be patient for that right puppy to come along...I decided we weren't in any hurry and ended up with an older pup, six months, that my breeder decided not to show. It was wonderful with my two kids, who are a little older than you to not have a "baby" baby, even though I love puppy breathe! Don't get me wrong...we still had to puppy proof, potty train, and watch my kids like hawks just like getting a ten week old, but everything clicked faster for my girl.

Here are the links-
www.tropicalhavaneseclub.com
www.midfloridahavaneseclub.com


----------



## arampino (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks For the info!!!!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!! One of Marley's best doggie buddies is a Yorkie in our neighborhood, so it's a good combo!!!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

WELCOME! Can't wait to see your new puppy! In the meantime, we'll take more pictures of Zoey


----------

